# Crested Gecko been hiding for days



## Juliecko (Jan 5, 2018)

2 days ago I came home from work and I couldn't find one of my 3 crested geckos (all females) anywhere in their terrarium. I got the 3 girls only 1 month ago from a breeder (these are my first reptiles), they are all 1 year old, two of which are clutch mates. I searched everywhere for her and eventually found her under moss in exo terra canopy cave (which none of the girls have used since they arrived). Since then I have not seen her (2 days now) and the moss is still covering her up - so it's like she has not moved in that time. I don't want to start pulling the cave out and checking she is OK and potentially upsetting her because she will likely feel safe. Normally she sleeps in the foliage and has a favourite part of the terrarium to do this. I was wondering if she is in fact laying eggs or in the process of producing them? I wonder should I just leave her alone until she decides to come out again or should I be checking and ensuring she is not ill? I have sprayed the moss so it is damp but concerned she will get dehydrated.

I do not have any male geckos. The breeder, kept all 3 girls together separate from her other geckos. She did keep males but in separate tanks and I doubt very much that any males have bred with any of them. I am aware that females can lay eggs without mating.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

My main concerns would either be egg laying or bullying. It's perfectly possible that something has caused friction within the group and she's hiding to keep out the way of the other girls. Make sure that the tank is chock full of decor so she has places to hide from the other two with a view of separating before any real aggression starts or she starts to deteriorate.


----------



## Juliecko (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks Vgorst. The terrarium is quite a large one it's packed with loads of folliage and hiding places, such as coconut shell and bark log etc. The breeder has always kept the 3 girls together and said they got on so well, so wanted them rehomed together. I will keep an eye on her and keep the moss damp where she is. Hopefully it is not bullying. 

I just wondered if because I was looking for her, taking plant out and moving things in the terrarium that she's sitting holding on to her eggs. Just in case I will leave well alone.


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

They might have gotton on befor but putting them in to a new viv might upset the pecking order. Be ready as allready said to seperate. Are the temps ect... oki


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you have a picture of the setup and details of the temps etc to rule out husbandry being an issue?

A lot of things can change between groups of reptiles, sometimes seemingly for no reason. The change of setup can be quite a common one, or that they have reached sexual maturity. 

I wouldn't disturb her too much incase she does have eggs. Usually you'd notice changes with her when she's producing eggs but as you haven't had her for long it may not be obvious for you.


----------



## Juliecko (Jan 5, 2018)

This is my set up. Temperatures range between 13-20C. Lowest temperatures at night - when it’s cold/ frosty outside, but a usual night 15 C. During day it is more towards 20C, sometimes 22-24 C if the heating in my house is on. I have a bulb day heat bulb and a night bulb both 15 W. The terrarium is sprayed with water twice a day, so all the plants and moss. Hygrometer always above 70.


----------



## Juliecko (Jan 5, 2018)

I ended up getting her out based on what the breeder suggested when I contacted her. The Gecko looked well. She had no marks on her skin from fights. She was moving around fine and she doesn’t have a swollen belly and there was no eggs. I will monitor her over the next few days and see what her behaviour is like. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

I really recommend having a proper read through this site, its one of the best you will find.

https://howtocrestie2.weebly.com/
Its up to date, recommends best practice but still gives options and its quality information from multiple sources and experienced keepers.

Your temps are low and you need to look at filling some of that space in the upper half with more thick branches and crossbeam type things, fill the gap in and a bit more covarage.

Cresties are real climbers, and with three in that space you want to have as much climbing area and coverage as possible, at the moment its the lower half of the viv or the plastic vines, which are more decoration than climbing structure.

densely planted really does mean densely planted with cresties.
The more surfaces and coverage the greater the area they will have and more likely to balance and cohabit, but you'll still need to watch, provide an alternative feeding site or two rather than one fixed spot and increase the number of hide spaces you have to reduce any competition.

Co habiting is a fragile thing, and the change in viv alone may mean disruption, its breaks far easier than it establishes.
Separation should be something you have a backup for, its a genuine risk and far better to separate sooner rather than later, any trouble and dont be tempted to think it will settle down eventually.


----------



## Juliecko (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks so much Azastral for all that information. I will have a look at the link you sent and have a look at making some changes in the set up for them. My house is Victorian so floor boards and high ceilings with little insulation, so it always quite cold so it’s difficult to keep the terrarium warm without having to fry them with high wattage bulbs. I have a heat mat but found it wasn’t doing much at all so I got the bulbs. I will research what other options I have. Thanks for your useful info!


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

As said temps are to low. If you could tru to put like a flat peice of cork bark going acriss the too from one side to the other. Then yiu can use it as a basking spot look. Because its so cold id suggest useing a ceramic bulb and haveing it set up on a thermostat. The stat is a must as it will controll you heat look. Il get some links for the stuff youl need to set that up.


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

https://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/arcadia-ceramic-heater/
https://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/komodo-light-stand/
https://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/reptile-supplies/reptile-heating-equipment/thermostats/
You could get the double light stand and have a uv bukb on it to. Allthough a uv tube would be better.
You csn get tjese from other supplier to like online repyile shop ect..


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Derr forgot to say provide a 30 degree basking spot and place the probe from the stat on the basking surface


----------



## Juliecko (Jan 5, 2018)

Awesome. Thanks Wagg. I will have a look into these!


----------

